# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Sietske opgenomen in ziekenhuis met dubbele longontsteking

## Agnes574

*Onze lieve Sietske (Bar) is zondag opgenomen in het ziekenhuis met een dubbele longontsteking ....
Ze zal er max een week moeten blijven is haar verteld.

Hopelijk kunnen we haar hier sterkte,moed en beterschap toewensen,zodat ze snel weer beter is.*

Sietske lieverd, héél véél sterkte en beterschap!!
We missen je en denken aan je!!

Dikke knuff en Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Barbara,

Ik hoop dat je snel en goed herstelt!
Heel veel sterkte en beterschap!

Liefs en dikke knuffel Luuss

----------


## gossie

Goh, meis dat is niet niets, dubbele longontsteking. Ik wens je veel beterschap toe, moed houden, maar waarschijnlijk lig je nu in bed. En voor 1 week in ieder geval in het zkh. BETERSCHAP

een lieve groet van Gossie xxx

----------


## dotito

Hoewel ik ver weg ben.....
Ben ik in gedachten bij je.
Ik wens je sterkte,en een heel voorspoedig herstel toe.

Van harte beterschap Babske,

En een dikke knuffel  :Embarrassment: 

Do x x

----------


## Leontien

Sietske, veel beterschap gewenst. Hopelijk herstel je snel en kun je daarvoor de rust vinden.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## joshuatree

Ook van mij Siets....Heel veel Beterschap gewenst!!
En dat je snel weer thuis mag zijn....

Groetjes Josh

----------


## Onassa

Jeetje, is wel even schrikken zeg!
Ik wens haar vanuit hier dan ook héél veel beterschap en dat ze snel weer naar huis mag.
En een dikke knuffel van mij erbij!

----------


## Suske'52

Sietske , een hoopvol herstel en hou de moed erin , je geraakt er wel door ....VERRIJKT  :Wink:  grtjs Suske'52  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Bar, ik had het al op hyves gezegd maar onwijs veel beterschap meid! Laat je lekker verzorgen, en knap maar gauw weer wat op! Dikke sterkte en knuff

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik had Bar gister een smsje gestuurd namens ons en ze antwoordde "ik kom vanavond mis ff online. Ws vrijdag naar huis met veel ab. Liefs!"

Dus ik hoop dat ze vrijdag inderdaad naar huis mag, zodat ze weer lekker in haar eigen bed kan slapen en in haar eigen vertrouwde omgeving mag zijn  :Smile: 

Sterkte lieve Bar!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Zou mooi zijn als ze vrijdag weer naar huis kon, hoop dat het inmiddels wat beter met haar gaat! Bar we missen je hoor!

----------


## sietske763

dag grote lieverds..............
ben dus thuis gekomen,
wat valt dat tegen......ik had voor dit al FT voor conditie maar nu is het helemaal erg!
moet wel zeggen dat we wel veel gelachen hebben op onze zaal en nu is het dus ff heel stil zonder mn medepat.

heel erg bedankt voor jullie medeleven!!!doet me erg goed!!
dikke knuffel van mij

----------


## sietske763

o ja,
ik heb me daar rot geergerd hoe slecht tegenwoordig de medische zorg is, komt natuurlijk omdat ik weet hoe het moet...!!
had in 1 avond 5 medicatie fouten......
en bij buurvrouw ook 2, alleen wist ze dat niet...
ik ga daar echt niet meer heen als ik mn medicatie niet kan bekijken door bv een ok

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Bar,

Fijn dat je weer thuis bent, zal wel wennen zijn zonder je medepatiënten, maar nu ben je lekker in je eigen omgeving en kan je in je eigen bed slapen.
Laat Jacob en de kids maar voor je zorgen!
Wat slecht dat er op 1 avond 5 medicatie fouten waren zeg  :EEK!: 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar liever niet meer heengaat!
Rust lekker uit, vergeet je meds niet en dan hoop ik dat je snel weer herstelt!
Sterkte!

Liefs en dikke knuffel!

----------


## Agnes574

Blij te horen dat je weer thuis bent!!
Véél rusten en luisteren naar je lichaam ... hou moed lieverd!!
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Suske'52

Sietske , rusten...en genieten van de goeie zorgen om je heen ;beterschap :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Bar,

Haha ja je begint alweer een beetje jezelf te worden!  :Smile:  Fijn dat je weer thuis bent, en trouwens wel erg slecht al die medicatiefouten, dan heb je toch een voordeel als je daar zelf meegewerkt hebt! Welk ziekenhuis heb je gelegen trouwens? ( Als deze al een slechte naam heeft dan hoeven we ons niet meer te verbazen over de medicatiefouten  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Geniet maar volop van je eigen plekje,thuis is het altijd toch beste hé!
Doe het maar op u gemakske...

Heel veel liefs x

----------


## sietske763

o ja sylg wat leuks........op een keer kwamen ze mn infuusnaald doorspuiten.....en die had ik al een paar dagen niet meer.....nou ja.....
maar je snapt natuurlijk wel dat ik m zelf verwijderd had!

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi Sietske....fijn dat je weer thuis bent...
Doe maar rustig aan , dan herstel je ook vlugger.

Groetjes Josh

----------


## sietske763

dank je josh......
ik moet nu alweer naar de dokterspost omdat het niet gaat....
hopelijk word ik niet weer opgenomen!

----------


## sietske763

nou, ben er weer,
even bekijken en afwachten of ik me vanavond wat beter voel, anders weer naar ZH

----------


## Sylvia93

> o ja sylg wat leuks........op een keer kwamen ze mn infuusnaald doorspuiten.....en die had ik al een paar dagen niet meer.....nou ja.....
> maar je snapt natuurlijk wel dat ik m zelf verwijderd had!


Hahah, geweldig! Hoop dat je je niet weer zo bagger gaat voelen, las dat je alweer terug bent geweest bij de dokterspost, sterkte! Hoop dat je niet weer in het ZH beland!

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Bar,
Ik hoop voor je dat je niet weer naar ZH hoeft!
Toch een goed dat je weet wanneer er een fout wordt gemaakt, want er overlijden vele mensen door dat soort fouten!

----------

